# Redesigned 2017 Yamaha F25 - Lightest 25HP outboard!



## JJHang20

What are your thoughts on this engine, has anyone tried one out yet?
I am considering one to replace my 2004 Mercury 25HP 2-Stroke on my Custom Gheenoe with center console.
At 126 pounds the new engine would only be 12 pounds heavier than my current 2-stroke and can include power trim among a list of seemingly great features.




http://2017newproducts.yamahaoutboards.com/f25
From the Yamaha site below:
*THE REDESIGNED F25*
Completely reinvented, the all-new Yamaha F25 is the lightest 25-horsepower outboard on the water—two stroke or four stroke. In fact, it’s SOHC 2-cylinder design creates a power-to-weight that’s not only class-leading; it’s category-jumping, taking on Portable performance advantages. Once that sinks in, you’ll realize it means 25 horses can boldly go where they’ve never gone before. Jons. 14-foot aluminum fishing boats. The bed of your truck. While its streamlined design is up to 25 percent lighter, it still manages to pack in exciting new features—like battery-less EFI and an optional electric start kit. The completely reimagined Yamaha F25 Portable four stroke. It’s one of the most exciting outboards to hit the water in years.
*BATTERY-LESS EFI*
The F25's electronic fuel injection system provides smooth running and greater fuel efficiency than the previous F25. And the system operates without a battery, thus reducing weight so if you want to go light, you can. The New F25’s battery-less system was designed to require minimal effort for manual starting through an auto decompression device and a short pull. (A battery is required for electric-start capability.
*QUICKER THAN TWO-STROKE*
The new F25C outperforms the traditional Yamaha 25-horsepower two stroke. So it’s the perfect power for 14- to 16-foot aluminum boats and similar craft.*
*Testing conducted by Yamaha at Yamaha’s US Test Facility on a G3 Model 1448 under heavy load conditions.
*OVERALL PERFORMANCE*
The F25’s SOHC, 2-cylinder design, optimally balanced crankshaft and labyrinth exhaust deliver smooth power, and its Microcomputer Ignition adjusts timing to maintain optimal engine performance, economy and power under all conditions.


----------



## matthewb

theres a little thread on it alredy, the power t&t is only advailable on the long shaft also


----------



## fjmaverick

Just waiting for the 2 stroke til death group to chime in about how those 10 lbs will put your transom underwater and that it will be way slower than any 2 stroke 25

I really like the motor. I wish I had an application for it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

A chirp from the 2 stroke community : 125# four stroke vs the 106 # two stroke Yamaha. Plus parts are available to modify the two stroke for even more hp/torque.








;


----------



## JJHang20

matthewb said:


> theres a little thread on it alredy, the power t&t is only advailable on the long shaft also


That is a shame, Looks like you are correct. Yamaha site was not very clear.


----------



## JJHang20

Can anyone share there experience with the new engine?


----------



## tjtfishon

I could not find buried in the details, but when they publish weight info, it is typically for the shortest shaft, manual tilt, remote control motor in the lineup....just make sure you are making an apples to apples comparison with your 2 stroke for weight gain.


----------



## JJHang20

tjtfishon said:


> I could not find buried in the details, but when they publish weight info, it is typically for the shortest shaft, manual tilt, remote control motor in the lineup....just make sure you are making an apples to apples comparison with your 2 stroke for weight gain.


My current 2004 Mercury 25HP 2-Stroke is a remote control, short 15" shaft with manual trim, so 12 additional pounds should be accurate. Unfortunately I was hoping the new Yamaha had power trim on the short shaft at 126lbs. Does anyone have experience with the Yamaha "Nitro Assist Trim & Tilt"? I was wanting to be able to adjust the trim on the fly but this would be a nice addition at least.


----------



## JJHang20

Can anyone share there experience with the new engine?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fjmaverick said:


> Just waiting for the 2 stroke til death group to chime in about how those 10 lbs will put your transom underwater and that it will be way slower than any 2 stroke 25
> 
> I really like the motor. I wish I had an application for it.


10#'s ! really! closer to 20# for the short shaft... 4 stroke Yamaha


----------



## HPXFLY

wonder if you could order a short shaft with power trim and tilt? maybe more info will come out in the future. I am running a merc 25 2 stroke now with built in power trim and tilt not an aftermarket add on, was special ordered that way.


----------



## Jason_Chambless

My company just got one for a 16ft Tracker Jon boat. It cost $3600 out the door and is a pull start only motor. It's so quiet you seriously have to look for the pee. I know people say this, but this thing is quiet. Had 2 men (215, 170lb) and just safety gear and got to 27WOT gps no problem. Cruise easily at 21-22 and just purrs. Will get this motor for myself when getting the next skiff.

FYI the Tracker is a lead sled.


----------



## sjrobin

Small engine of the future for su


Jason_Chambless said:


> My company just got one for a 16ft Tracker Jon boat. It cost $3600 out the door and is a pull start only motor. It's so quiet you seriously have to look for the pee. I know people say this, but this thing is quiet. Had 2 men (215, 170lb) and just safety gear and got to 27WOT gps no problem. Cruise easily at 21-22 and just purrs. Will get this motor for myself when getting the next skiff.
> 
> FYI the Tracker is a lead sled.


Small hp engine of the future for sure.


----------



## jtf

I was looking at this for a 1756, the dealer is pushing to a 40hp, the manufacture says the 30hp is fine. A lot of weight difference. My old Merc 25hp 2 stroke pushed the 1648 just fine.

While I liked the 2 strokes, what's the advantage of them unless you own an older unit? The new ones aren't very much lighter than their 4 stroke models, and I've had my only and last Etec. Or is there a place to purchase the old style in new condition I'm not aware of?


----------



## HBFanatic

I am looking at a boat on this site that is advertised as having a 2017 light Yamaha with Factory tilt and trim. As I understand from this discussion- it must be a long shaft


----------



## jtf

Moving up from a 1648 to a 1756 is 95 lb heavier boat. The old Merc 25 hp pushed the 1648 with gear and two just fine. If the new Yamaha was built in 40 hp, that's the way I'd go.

New 40 hp tiller: Two strokes available, Tohatsu at 208 lb and Etec 240 lb. Four strokes Honda 212 lb, Merc 220 lb. These are comparable motors, 20" shaft electric start/tiller/tilt trim. 

I ran an Etec for four years and will not go that route again. However, had an off-the-shelf prop change factory suggested, and it improved hole shot and top speed. It was a fuel miser.

The point is, with the right prop it's probably apples to apples two vs four stroke. I don't think the four pounds extra is a killer, tried/true Honda outboard vs Tohatsu?


----------



## State fish rob

Cant beat an older 2 stroke , ive got a '96 48 spl johnson. Specs bring it in at 185#
3.85 # per hp. Hard to beat


----------



## fjmaverick

State fish rob said:


> Cant beat an older 2 stroke , ive got a '96 48 spl johnson. Specs bring it in at 185#
> 3.85 # per hp. Hard to beat


What is the benefit to have that high compression?


----------



## State fish rob

Not compression , overall weight is 185. 1 hp for every 3.85 lbs
Ive seen in print where these outboards are 60 hp not 48 , something to do w/ a change in how they rated hp. Really simple engines. Propped w/ a stiletto triad II. 11 3/4x 18 on a 1660 f&b
Boat will run 35+ depending on load. Cool little set up. Trying to get my 15 yr old daughter on the water more often ( rig's hers lol )


----------



## zlenart

jtf said:


> Moving up from a 1648 to a 1756 is 95 lb heavier boat. The old Merc 25 hp pushed the 1648 with gear and two just fine. If the new Yamaha was built in 40 hp, that's the way I'd go.
> 
> New 40 hp tiller: Two strokes available, Tohatsu at 208 lb and Etec 240 lb. Four strokes Honda 212 lb, Merc 220 lb. These are comparable motors, 20" shaft electric start/tiller/tilt trim.
> 
> I ran an Etec for four years and will not go that route again. However, had an off-the-shelf prop change factory suggested, and it improved hole shot and top speed. It was a fuel miser.
> 
> The point is, with the right prop it's probably apples to apples two vs four stroke. I don't think the four pounds extra is a killer, tried/true Honda outboard vs Tohatsu?


If you do go the 4 stroke route, the Tohatsu 50hp is the same weight as their 40hp and everyone raves about them.


----------



## duppyzafari

I ordered one in early June - the entire world wants this thing, so ETA is "July...ish." Full report to follow.


----------



## CPurvis

So anyone running this motor? I am seriously thinking about buying one. Just havn't seen many reviews.


----------



## Guest

JJHang20 said:


> Can anyone share there experience with the new engine?


Yes, I have this engine. My Yamaha F25 was manufactured in April 2017. I chose the tilt and trim option and remote control rather than tiller control. So my engine weighs 160lbs. A little heavier than the tiller controlled option. I built a 16ft flats boat and had this Yamaha F25 installed by Pelican Marine in Hudson, FL. It was installed on the back of a 16ft flats skiff I built. I do about 34 knots fully loaded with two anglers. The engine is absolutely excellent on fuel. I've only been fishing with this engine for about two months. Thus far, I'd say she's been great. However, it has only been two months.


----------



## fjmaverick

Josh Stewart said:


> Yes, I have this engine. My Yamaha F25 was manufactured in April 2017. I chose the tilt and trim option and remote control rather than tiller control. So my engine weighs 160lbs. A little heavier than the tiller controlled option. I built a 16ft flats boat and had this Yamaha F25 installed by Pelican Marine in Hudson, FL. It was installed on the back of a 16ft flats skiff I built. I do about 34 knots fully loaded with two anglers. The engine is absolutely excellent on fuel. I've only been fishing with this engine for about two months. Thus far, I'd say she's been great. However, it has only been two months.


Any pics of your boat? Those are some impressive numbers for a 25hp.
I know its been covered in another thread but is power tilt/trim an option for the tiller?


----------



## T Bone

fjmaverick said:


> Any pics of your boat? Those are some impressive numbers for a 25hp.
> I know its been covered in another thread but is power tilt/trim an option for the tiller?


I believe so, for the long shaft version only though


----------



## devrep

34 knots is almost 40 mph. 2 men, 16 foot boat, 25 hp. Forgive me if I'm skeptical.


----------



## Guest

fjmaverick said:


> Any pics of your boat? Those are some impressive numbers for a 25hp.
> I know its been covered in another thread but is power tilt/trim an option for the tiller?


I'll see if I can upload pictures of the boat from accessing this thread with my phone. I don't know whether tilt and trim is available on a tiller outboard because I never asked.


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> I'll see if I can upload pictures of the boat from accessing this thread with my phone. I don't know whether tilt and trim is available on a tiller outboard because I never asked.


T&T is only available for 20in not for the 15 for the tiller.


----------



## Guest

fjmaverick said:


> Any pics of your boat? Those are some impressive numbers for a 25hp.
> I know its been covered in another thread but is power tilt/trim an option for the tiller?


----------



## CPurvis

Anyone else have any experience with this motor? I bought this motor over the Suzuki 20hp but my skiff isn't built yet and I'm hoping I made the right choice. The reason I didn't go with the Suzuki 25 is due to the weight. I will be running a atlas microjacker so I am trying to keep the weight down on the motor to compensate for the weight of the jack plate.

Thanks


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> View attachment 13318


Around how much do you figure your boat weighs? Those are some impressive numbers.


----------



## Guest

JJHang20 said:


> Can anyone share there experience with the new engine?


I've been using the new F25 on a 16' flats skiff since late May. I've had an excellent experience with it. It pushes the skiff just about 30 knots and is highly fuel efficient. Mine was manufactured in April 2017.


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> Around how much do you figure your boat weighs? Those are some impressive numbers.


 I'm going to guess it weighs about 800 pounds. Probably less. The console you see in the photo is being removed and will be replaced with a smaller fiberglass one.


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> I'm going to guess it weighs about 800 pounds. Probably less. The console you see in the photo is being removed and will be replaced with a smaller fiberglass one.
> View attachment 13900


Thanks that helps put my mind at ease as my boat should be alot lighter than that. And those are some good numbers. If you are ever able some video of that thing Rollin would be cool to see. Nice skiff also!


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> Thanks that helps put my mind at ease as my boat should be alot lighter than that. And those are some good numbers. If you are ever able some video of that thing Rollin would be cool to see. Nice skiff also!


I appreciate the compliment about the skiff's appearance, but I'm still working to make improvements. I measured speed with a GPS and it came out to right at 28 and 30 mph. That was with 2 men, and fully loaded; except for a full 30 gallon livewell. It goes faster than I expected, but you don't get much above 30mph; which is fine with me anyway. I may get a few more miles per hour when I switch out the console for a smaller, lighter one.


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> So anyone running this motor? I am seriously thinking about buying one. Just havn't seen many reviews.


I'm running it now. Let me know if there's any specific info you're curious about. I'm running the F25 model with tilt and trim, and operated with the steering wheel and throttle - not the tiller.


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> 34 knots is almost 40 mph. 2 men, 16 foot boat, 25 hp. Forgive me if I'm skeptical.


You're correct. I'm definitely not doing 40. If I wrote that I was doing 34 knots, that is incorrect. I think the top speed I ever hit was 34mph.


----------



## devrep

I have a very light tiller waterman 16, old model with no walking gunnels and no deck. When I bought it, it had a 25 merc 2 stroke which was known to be more than 25 hp and with 2 men and almost no gear it topped out at 28mph. 34 is still hauling. They should sell a buttload of those motors with that kind of performance.


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> I appreciate the compliment about the skiff's appearance, but I'm still working to make improvements. I measured speed with a GPS and it came out to right at 28 and 30 mph. That was with 2 men, and fully loaded; except for a full 30 gallon livewell. It goes faster than I expected, but you don't get much above 30mph; which is fine with me anyway. I may get a few more miles per hour when I switch out the console for a smaller, lighter one.


30 is about right for a 25hp on a small skiff at least that is what I'm hoping for with my new skiff. Im getting 21mph with my current 1436 flatbottom Jon set up with a 15hp merc 4stroke.


----------



## CPurvis

devrep said:


> I have a very light tiller waterman 16, old model with no walking gunnels and no deck. When I bought it, it had a 25 merc 2 stroke which was known to be more than 25 hp and with 2 men and almost no gear it topped out at 28mph. 34 is still hauling. They should sell a buttload of those motors with that kind of performance.


I wet tested the skimmer 14.6 t was fully loaded with 2 adults poling platform grab bar and molded deck running the 25hp Suzuki it was running 30mph saw it on the gps(not a phone gps). I don't think 30mph is unreasonable.


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> 30 is about right for a 25hp on a small skiff at least that is what I'm hoping for with my new skiff. Im getting 21mph with my current 1436 flatbottom Jon set up with a 15hp merc 4stroke.


Yeah, I looked at some photos of your boat. I'm impressed. There are times when I'm in a rush when I'd love to be able to hit 50 and 60+ mph, but those times are rare. Besides, when I've gone that fast in a flat's boat before, you kinda feel like you could simply get blown overboard any second. When you're cruising the 20 mph range, you're not burning a lot of fuel, you're not slamming off a chop, and you'll get where you need to go soon enough. You will DEFINITELY gain speed with the 25 on your boat.


----------



## Guest

One thing I don't like about the new Yamaha F25, and it's probably the only thing, is that when I'm running over shallow mudflats (not grass flats) but mudflats, and hit bottom, the engine isn't capable of powering through that shallow spot like a more powerful horsepower would be. Explained a little better, there are times when I'm only trying to get across 50 feet or so of a particularly shallow area. There's plenty of water for my hull; just not enough to run through it with the engine. I have it tilted up as high as it will run without porposing. My skiff has a flat bottom, but a friend says I would still benefit from adding a jack plate. I thought a jack plate would just cause my prop to cavitate with a flat bottom boat and no tunnel. However, I heard I was wrong about that and that I would gain a bit more shallow water access. I'm looking at the micro jack plate, that weighs 23 or 26 pounds from TH Marine.


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> Yeah, I looked at some photos of your boat. I'm impressed. There are times when I'm in a rush when I'd love to be able to hit 50 and 60+ mph, but those times are rare. Besides, when I've gone that fast in a flat's boat before, you kinda feel like you could simply get blown overboard any second. When you're cruising the 20 mph range, you're not burning a lot of fuel, you're not slamming off a chop, and you'll get where you need to go soon enough. You will DEFINITELY gain speed with the 25 on your boat.


The f25 will not be going on the boat in the pics. I am getting a 14.6 skimmer skiff custom built and the F25 will go on that. The Jon boat will be for duck hunting.


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> I have a very light tiller waterman 16, old model with no walking gunnels and no deck. When I bought it, it had a 25 merc 2 stroke which was known to be more than 25 hp and with 2 men and almost no gear it topped out at 28mph. 34 is still hauling. They should sell a buttload of those motors with that kind of performance.


I'm sure they're hoping they will. This F25 is on a 16ft skiff that was built with light marine grade plywood, then fiberglassed together. I don't know what it weighs, but it can't be much.


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> One thing I don't like about the new Yamaha F25, and it's probably the only thing, is that when I'm running over shallow mudflats (not grass flats) but mudflats, and hit bottom, the engine isn't capable of powering through that shallow spot like a more powerful horsepower would be. Explained a little better, there are times when I'm only trying to get across 50 feet or so of a particularly shallow area. There's plenty of water for my hull; just not enough to run through it with the engine. I have it tilted up as high as it will run without porposing. My skiff has a flat bottom, but a friend says I would still benefit from adding a jack plate. I thought a jack plate would just cause my prop to cavitate with a flat bottom boat and no tunnel. However, I heard I was wrong about that and that I would gain a bit more shallow water access. I'm looking at the micro jack plate, that weighs 23 or 26 pounds from TH Marine.


 I am getting the Atlas microjacker on the new skiff as well. I am hoping it is worth the money and the extra weight. I don't have power T&T so it will kind of take the place of that.


----------



## devrep

you can take advantage of a jack plate without a tunnel but you will need a well cupped prop or it will just blow out at speed.


----------



## CPurvis

devrep said:


> you can take advantage of a jack plate without a tunnel but you will need a well cupped prop or it will just blow out at speed.


 When you say "blow out at speed" are you referring to running the motor way up for running in skinny water? All I am wanting the jack plate for is dialing the motor in while running for performance, idling off flats, and picking the motor up while poling. I do not have trim and tilt so I figured this would be alternative that would help me get better performance. Am I right on this? Never owned a hydraulic jack plate.


----------



## CPurvis

So finally got to run my 2017 Yamaha F25 today. Here are the numbers I got. I haven't got a chance to set up the boat or distribute the weight properly so this wasn't with the boat loaded down or anything. 
I got up 31mph at 5500 rpm going into the wind on my lake so there is no current. I never ran it at the top of the rpm range so I'm guessing I can get a couple more mph out of her. The engine is smooth running but rough at idle. Hole shot is decent figured it will get better when I'm able to put some weight forward. I will post more once I have a chance to dial it in. This is how it is set up as of now. GPS numbers were off of phone gps because I'm currently having problems with my dragonfly pro 7. But the numbers on the phone have been reliable in the past.


----------



## el9surf

31 mph out of a 25 hp is impressive


----------



## mcmsly2

Yea, that's awesome! Nice setup!
Does anybody know if the powertech sra4 props will fit? 
Seems to be just as powerful as the 2 strokes.


----------



## BowhunterRN

I run the PT SRA3 10p prop on my 1448 Alweld flat bottom with the new f25 and i run around 28mph 5800rpm. I have a manual jackplate with 6in of setback. I run the motor about 2in above the bottom of the boat. The SRA3 performs really well compared to the stock aluminum prop when it comes to takeoff and preventing blowout.


----------



## mcmsly2

Those are good numbers. Sounds like you have it running right where it needs to be. That's Awesome, thanks


----------



## Guest

BowhunterRN said:


> I run the PT SRA3 10p prop on my 1448 Alweld flat bottom with the new f25 and i run around 28mph 5800rpm. I have a manual jackplate with 6in of setback. I run the motor about 2in above the bottom of the boat. The SRA3 performs really well compared to the stock aluminum prop when it comes to takeoff and preventing blowout.





BowhunterRN said:


> I run the PT SRA3 10p prop on my 1448 Alweld flat bottom with the new f25 and i run around 28mph 5800rpm. I have a manual jackplate with 6in of setback. I run the motor about 2in above the bottom of the boat. The SRA3 performs really well compared to the stock aluminum prop when it comes to takeoff and preventing blowout.


What company makes the jack plate you're using and what model is it?


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> What company makes the jack plate you're using and what model is it?


TH marine/CMC Atlas microjacker you will need the clamp on bracket with the new F25 but holes won't line up. But you can drill and tap two 5/16 bolts in the bracket.


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> TH marine/CMC Atlas microjacker you will need the clamp on bracket with the new F25 but holes won't line up. But you can drill and tap two 5/16 bolts in the bracket.


That's the one I'm looking at. Were you able to install it yourself?


----------



## CPurvis

Josh Stewart said:


> That's the one I'm looking at. Were you able to install it yourself?


I didn't the builder installed it. It doesn't look that difficult to install though.


----------



## BowhunterRN

Josh Stewart said:


> What company makes the jack plate you're using and what model is it?


I run the T-H Marine manual jackplate. I installed it myself. Super easy to install if you have an extra hand available. I do wish I would have went with a hydraulic jack plate, but mine was only $180 vs. $800. My boat performs well enough with the manual for now.


----------



## BowhunterRN

This is my setup before the SRA3 prop. It blew out bad on takeoff with the motor that high.


----------



## Guest

BowhunterRN said:


> I run the T-H Marine manual jackplate. I installed it myself. Super easy to install if you have an extra hand available. I do wish I would have went with a hydraulic jack plate, but mine was only $180 vs. $800. My boat performs well enough with the manual for now.


Ok, so you went with the manual jack plate. Those are hard to ignore because the cost savings is tremendous. Why do you wish you would've gone with a hydraulic? Is it what I believe would be the obvious reason of not being able to adjust the height of your engine while underway?


----------



## BowhunterRN

I am actually in the process of buying a used atlas microjacker from a fellow member here because I found that when adding additional people in the boat and wind conditions really changes the performance of the boat. Head wind would make the boat porpoise terrible bad. I don’t have electric tilt/trim so I figured that a hydraulic jack plate would give me a chance to correct these issues while running. I think the manual jack plate would work great if you have electric tilt/trim.


----------



## CPurvis

So I'm running a jack plate I was thinking about going with a 4 blade aluminum prop. What will this do to the above numbers?


----------



## BowhunterRN

CPurvis said:


> So I'm running a jack plate I was thinking about going with a 4 blade aluminum prop. What will this do to the above numbers?


Go with the SRA3 prop. What rpm are you turning with your setup? I run the 10p and it is a great performer with my setup. With the micro jacker, SS is a must to raise the motor up high and still stay hooked up


----------



## BowhunterRN

CPurvis said:


> So finally got to run my 2017 Yamaha F25 today. Here are the numbers I got. I haven't got a chance to set up the boat or distribute the weight properly so this wasn't with the boat loaded down or anything.
> I got up 31mph at 5500 rpm going into the wind on my lake so there is no current. I never ran it at the top of the rpm range so I'm guessing I can get a couple more mph out of her. The engine is smooth running but rough at idle. Hole shot is decent figured it will get better when I'm able to put some weight forward. I will post more once I have a chance to dial it in. This is how it is set up as of now. GPS numbers were off of phone gps because I'm currently having problems with my dragonfly pro 7. But the numbers on the phone have been reliable in the past.


5500rpm with the stock 11p? I’d go down to at least a 10p to stay at 5500rpm. Honestly I’d go with the 9p and bump the rpm up to 5700-5800 to get the most performance out of the motor. That motor puts out more power at the top 300rpm range of the motor which is 5700-6000


----------



## CPurvis

5500 rpm isn't the top rpms I was getting. That was during break in. Wide open I was hitting rev limiter at 6100. I also ended up trimming the motor up one hole, which bumped me up a few rpms.


----------



## CPurvis

I bwould say I am currently running at the 5700-5800rpms you are talking about.


----------



## BowhunterRN

CPurvis said:


> 5500 rpm isn't the top rpms I was getting. That was during break in. Wide open I was hitting rev limiter at 6100. I also ended up trimming the motor up one hole, which bumped me up a few rpms.


I would get true rpm readings at WOT with your setup. If you’re hitting the rev limiter, I would suggest going up to a 12p SRA3


----------



## CPurvis

Also what about added cupping with the 3blade.


----------



## BowhunterRN

SRA3 has cupping and 20 degrees of rake stock. Adding cupping I am not sure about. I’m sure it could be worth it but the stock SRA is a performer


----------



## CPurvis

BowhunterRN said:


> I would get true rpm readings at WOT with your setup. If you’re hitting the rev limiter, I would suggest going up to a 12p SRA3[/QUOTE
> 
> I was thinking I should save the RPMS for when I have another person in the boat. Does this make sense? Also when I trim the motor down one hole I don't hit the rev limiter.


----------



## CPurvis

I was thinking I should save the RPMS for when I have another person in the boat. Does this make sense? Also when I trim the motor down one hole I don't hit the rev limiter.


----------



## BowhunterRN

CPurvis said:


> I was thinking I should save the RPMS for when I have another person in the boat. Does this make sense? Also when I trim the motor down one hole I don't hit the rev limiter.


I understand. That is a good idea


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I have the SRA 12 on my Spear Glade X with fixed jack @ 19"+ high on 16" transom with 5" offset and it turns 5850 @ 31-33 gps light. It stays hooked up pretty well except on hole shot when it cavitates a little getting up. My third prop brand tried, best of the bunch, tried : Solas, Turbo, Power Tec. All gave different speeds n performance, kept the PT and going in to my third year with it. Running shallow marsh mud bottoms caused rehubbing the prop, only issue to date. My motor is also thru bolted thru the transom and riser plate, I think the cavitation plate is 2"+ above the bottom. I hit the rev limiter with the Turbo Hot Shot 12", was in the mid/upper 6000 range, lots of ventilation and not much go. It topped out at 35 mph gps light load, not a good load prop, though it was the fastest.


----------



## BowhunterRN

So I got the jack plate put on and the motor mounted. It is possible to thru bolt the motor. I raised the motor 1&1/4” and the bolts were just high enough to miss the track. I feel confident this will never move


----------



## CPurvis

BowhunterRN said:


> So I got the jack plate put on and the motor mounted. It is possible to thru bolt the motor. I raised the motor 1&1/4” and the bolts were just high enough to miss the track. I feel confident this will never move


Yes I did the same thing. I also through bolted it after raising the motor. That put my motor 2in above the bottom. So that took 2in out of my my range of travel. I wanted my motor even with bottom of the boat.


----------



## CPurvis

CPurvis said:


> Yes I did the same thing. I also through bolted it after raising the motor. That put my motor 2in above the bottom. So that took 2in out of my my range of travel. I wanted my motor even with bottom of the boat.


Sorry just to be clear I was referring to my cavitation plate being 2in from the bottom.


----------



## BowhunterRN

CPurvis said:


> 5500 rpm isn't the top rpms I was getting. That was during break in. Wide open I was hitting rev limiter at 6100. I also ended up trimming the motor up one hole, which bumped me up a few rpms.


What did it sound or feel like when you hit the rev limiter? Since I added the microjacker, I have been able to turn higher rpm. I was out the other day and the tach read 6180rpm and the motor cut out for a second. It’s the first time I’ve experienced this and I assume that was the rev limiter. I haven’t tried to replicate the problem because I don’t want to put any unnecessary stress on the motor.


----------



## CPurvis

BowhunterRN said:


> What did it sound or feel like when you hit the rev limiter? Since I added the microjacker, I have been able to turn higher rpm. I was out the other day and the tach read 6180rpm and the motor cut out for a second. It’s the first time I’ve experienced this and I assume that was the rev limiter. I haven’t tried to replicate the problem because I don’t want to put any unnecessary stress on the motor.


Yes I guess you could describe it like that. It was different than my Merc rev limiter. But the RPMs sounds about right.


----------



## CPurvis

Ok so I have got some more realistic numbers from my Yamaha F25. So total boat weight for these numbers is approx. 600lb with two people total weight 300lb so around 900lbs. I was running 29.6 to 30.2 on my Raymarine Dragonfly Pro. 6100 rpms with stock 11 1/4 pitch prop. Hole shot is decent. I have an atlas micro jacker i am running with the ACP just skimming the top of the waterline. I dont have power trim and tilt so I have the trim pin set for better running capabilities rather than hole shot. These numbers came from running the skiff in the lake behind my house so there is no current to effect the mph numbers. Hope this helps.




  








_20171027_115717




__
CPurvis


__
Nov 10, 2017




Skimmer Skiff 14.6


----------



## TidewateR

pretty good numbers! Thanks for the update


----------



## inthehunt2017

What is everyone buying these at $$ wise??


----------



## duppyzafari

inthehunt2017 said:


> What is everyone buying these at $$ wise??


Depending on the dealer specials that Yamaha is offering $3600-$3800 is what I've heard.

I paid around $3700 but then received a rebate check from Yamaha. 

Finding dealers who can actually get the motor is a bit of a trick. I waited 4 months for mine, but it was immediately after it was released. Hoping that stock is more readily available, now.


----------



## inthehunt2017

duppyzafari said:


> Depending on the dealer specials that Yamaha is offering $3600-$3800 is what I've heard.
> 
> I paid around $3700 but then received a rebate check from Yamaha.
> 
> Finding dealers who can actually get the motor is a bit of a trick. I waited 4 months for mine, but it was immediately after it was released. Hoping that stock is more readily available, now.


How many hours have you put on it? Feedback on the motor? Thanks!


----------



## duppyzafari

inthehunt2017 said:


> How many hours have you put on it? Feedback on the motor? Thanks!


I'm around 10 hours in and it's perfect.

It's on a Gheenoe LT25 and it gets scary fast before I'm anywhere close to WOT. iPhone GPS said that I've hit 40 with 2 passengers, but it's a phone, soooo.... take that with a grain of salt. 

Not a single complaint. I really dig it.


----------



## Flycast

duppyzafari said:


> Depending on the dealer specials that Yamaha is offering $3600-$3800 is what I've heard.
> 
> I paid around $3700 but then received a rebate check from Yamaha.
> 
> Finding dealers who can actually get the motor is a bit of a trick. I waited 4 months for mine, but it was immediately after it was released. Hoping that stock is more readily available, now.


 How much was the rebate check you got back?


----------



## CPurvis

inthehunt2017 said:


> How many hours have you put on it? Feedback on the motor? Thanks!


I have around 17hrs on mine no complaints so far. It's very smooth while running. It does vibrate at idle, but I understand this to be common among all the brand's as motors become lighter. As soon as you give it some throttle it smoothes out.


----------



## duppyzafari

Flycast said:


> How much was the rebate check you got back?


$125.00


----------



## Flycast

Did they let you apply that to the engine purchase or was it only to be used for "other goods and services" at the dealer?


----------



## inthehunt2017

Picked up mine yesterday. WOW. This thing is half the size of my 2006 4 stroke mercury lol


----------



## Jason Cooper

At 432cc its the smallest 25 on the market. I dont believe it would perform as well as my 2000 25 Johnson which is a deal breaker for me. Etec looking better at 577cc and 22 more pounds of weight.


----------



## Backwater

I'd love to see a shootout between the Yami 25F and the Zuk 25. Basically the same weight. I have a feeling the Zuk will be quieter, more torque and easier on the fuel.


----------



## duppyzafari

Flycast said:


> Did they let you apply that to the engine purchase or was it only to be used for "other goods and services" at the dealer?


It was a physical check that I deposited into my bank account. It arrived a couple of months after I paid for the motor.


----------



## Flycast

inthehunt2017 said:


> Picked up mine yesterday. WOW. This thing is half the size of my 2006 4 stroke mercury lol


What are you putting it on?


----------



## inthehunt2017

Flycast said:


> What are you putting it on?


14 skimmer skiff


----------



## Brandt Daigle

I purchased one here in Louisiana last week for $3,040. It was about $3,450 after tax. Right now yamaha is also extending the warranty to 5 years for free. I had a yamaha 25 2007 2 stroke before this and there are roughly the same size and weight. I am putting the new engine on a custom gheenoe lt25 which I should be picking up in a week or two. Duppyzafari, can you post a pic of your set up?


----------



## duppyzafari

Brandt Daigle said:


> Duppyzafari, can you post a pic of your set up?


I'll snap one when I get home, this evening.


----------



## solrac

I just purchased a Yamaha 25hp short shaft electric start and paid $3600 including taxes with their incentives. I've taken it out once so far and love it.


----------



## Brandt Daigle

Duppyzafari, where's that hot pic?????
Solrac, that rice is incredible. I paid only $150 less for the manual start


----------



## solrac

Brandt, it was between the Yamaha 25 and the Suzuki 25. Was shocked at how much less the Yamaha was and the cost savings was too hard to pass up! I'm new on here so its saying I have to post 3 times before I can post some pics.


----------



## lsunoe

duppyzafari said:


> I'm around 10 hours in and it's perfect.
> 
> It's on a Gheenoe LT25 and it gets scary fast before I'm anywhere close to WOT. iPhone GPS said that I've hit 40 with 2 passengers, but it's a phone, soooo.... take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> Not a single complaint. I really dig it.


40mph with a 25???


----------



## solrac

lsunoe said:


> 40mph with a 25???


 I'm running my 25 on a 15' 190lb riveted Jon. At half throttle I was running 24mph with me (200lbs) and my 2 daughters (100lbs combined). It was really choppy and windy and I was breaking the motor in so its hard to tell what she'll be like on a good day and 3/4 to WOT


----------



## solrac




----------



## lsunoe

I have a 25 zuke on a Gheenoe classic and I get 30mph w/ 2 people loaded. Half throttle I'm around 24mph so you should be close to where I am or a little bit more.


----------



## solrac

lsunoe said:


> I have a 25 zuke on a Gheenoe classic and I get 30mph w/ 2 people loaded. Half throttle I'm around 24mph so you should be close to where I am or a little bit more.


Good to hear the power will be close. Yamaha had good incentives and thats why I ditched the Zuke


----------



## solrac

Anyone on here with the same motor have suggestions on a prop? I dropped the pin to the bottom one but still getting slight blow out under initial load


----------



## duppyzafari

lsunoe said:


> 40mph with a 25???


Again - iPhone GPS, so take that for what it's worth, but it definitely said "40." Flat calm, 2 guys, balanced out, and scary fast for a modified canoe. Those 50hp guys are insane.


----------



## jimsmicro

You can calculate the physical limitations of speed on a motor if you have the gear ratio and prop pitch. I've run two stroke 30s before on Classics and couldn't hit 40mph. Mid 30s maybe.


----------



## CurtisWright

jimsmicro said:


> You can calculate the physical limitations of speed on a motor if you have the gear ratio and prop pitch. I've run two stroke 30s before on Classics and couldn't hit 40mph. Mid 30s maybe.


yes. RPM *gear ratio*60* Pitch /12/5280 = theoretical max.
multiply by that by .9 for slip to get something realistic.

2:1.05 gear ratio would = 1.05/2


----------



## CPurvis

I hit 30 - 32 mph with my 14 skimmer skiff.


----------



## MRichardson

Anyone know if they have similar plans for a lightweight 30hp?


----------



## inthehunt2017

Does anyone have an impeller part # for this? I for the life of me cant find one online


----------



## Jpscott1

Does anyone know if the mounting holes on the new Yamaha 25 are in the same place as the mounting holes on the prior model?


----------



## yobata

inthehunt2017 said:


> Does anyone have an impeller part # for this? I for the life of me cant find one online


For model F25LA, the pump kit is 61N-W0078-11-00

https://partstream.arinet.com/Mobil...FlRXF1eLbao26WeewqkAfLgakjPmVYf-TXMLYZE1.html


----------



## CPurvis

Jpscott1 said:


> Does anyone know if the mounting holes on the new Yamaha 25 are in the same place as the mounting holes on the prior model?


Pretty sure it is a different bracket with different hole line up.


----------



## CPurvis

CPurvis said:


> Pretty sure it is a different bracket with different hole line up.


There are pictures of the mounting hole on this thread.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-2007-yamaha-f25-atlas-microjacker.48113/


----------



## Jpscott1

Cpurvis- thanks for directing me to the pics. You are correct- that is a different hole placement.


----------



## CPurvis

Jpscott1 said:


> Cpurvis- thanks for directing me to the pics. You are correct- that is a different hole placement.


No problem.


----------



## CPurvis

Jpscott1 said:


> Cpurvis- thanks for directing me to the pics. You are correct- that is a different hole placement.


Funny thing is i srarted that thread and i just noticed that it says 2007 instead of 2017 F25. But it is the 2017 F25.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

JJHang20 said:


> What are your thoughts on this engine, has anyone tried one out yet?
> I am considering one to replace my 2004 Mercury 25HP 2-Stroke on my Custom Gheenoe with center console.
> At 126 pounds the new engine would only be 12 pounds heavier than my current 2-stroke and can include power trim among a list of seemingly great features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2017newproducts.yamahaoutboards.com/f25
> From the Yamaha site below:
> *THE REDESIGNED F25*
> Completely reinvented, the all-new Yamaha F25 is the lightest 25-horsepower outboard on the water—two stroke or four stroke. In fact, it’s SOHC 2-cylinder design creates a power-to-weight that’s not only class-leading; it’s category-jumping, taking on Portable performance advantages. Once that sinks in, you’ll realize it means 25 horses can boldly go where they’ve never gone before. Jons. 14-foot aluminum fishing boats. The bed of your truck. While its streamlined design is up to 25 percent lighter, it still manages to pack in exciting new features—like battery-less EFI and an optional electric start kit. The completely reimagined Yamaha F25 Portable four stroke. It’s one of the most exciting outboards to hit the water in years.
> *BATTERY-LESS EFI*
> The F25's electronic fuel injection system provides smooth running and greater fuel efficiency than the previous F25. And the system operates without a battery, thus reducing weight so if you want to go light, you can. The New F25’s battery-less system was designed to require minimal effort for manual starting through an auto decompression device and a short pull. (A battery is required for electric-start capability.
> *QUICKER THAN TWO-STROKE*
> The new F25C outperforms the traditional Yamaha 25-horsepower two stroke. So it’s the perfect power for 14- to 16-foot aluminum boats and similar craft.*
> *Testing conducted by Yamaha at Yamaha’s US Test Facility on a G3 Model 1448 under heavy load conditions.
> *OVERALL PERFORMANCE*
> The F25’s SOHC, 2-cylinder design, optimally balanced crankshaft and labyrinth exhaust deliver smooth power, and its Microcomputer Ignition adjusts timing to maintain optimal engine performance, economy and power under all conditions.


What was the lowest price on the short shaft electric start version? Also never found a chart with the weights of the different models?


----------



## yobata

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What was the lowest price on the short shaft electric start version? Also never found a chart with the weights of the different models?


Someone with an owner's manual should be able to post the weight chart for us of the different models.


----------



## CPurvis

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What was the lowest price on the short shaft electric start version? Also never found a chart with the weights of the different models?


My short shaft electric start no power T&T tiller is 132lb


----------



## CPurvis

CPurvis said:


> My short shaft electric start no power T&T tiller is 132lb


Also paid $ 3450.00 + tax


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

CPurvis said:


> Also paid $ 3450.00 + tax


Thank you for the information...


----------



## opencage

Any updates from those who’ve had this for a while? 

I’m considering this for a 1963 Boston Whaler 13-footer, seems like it could be a good match. Lightweight and still able to get up on plane with a couple guys and some gear.


----------



## BowhunterRN

I really like the motor. It does have a squeal at or close to idle after it has been running. Not sure if any others have this problem.


----------



## Pole Position

BowhunterRN said:


> I really like the motor. It does have a squeal at or close to idle after it has been running. Not sure if any others have this problem.



Yes.....been running one for around a year and a half and have not had any problems whatsoever, but it is worrisome when it just doesnt "sound" right


----------



## BowhunterRN

Pole Position said:


> Yes.....been running one for around a year and a half and have not had any problems whatsoever, but it is worrisome when it just doesnt "sound" right


The research I’ve done points towards a drive shaft bushing. They say it’s harmless. Idk?


----------



## SomaliPirate

fjmaverick said:


> Just waiting for the 2 stroke til death group to chime in about how those 10 lbs will put your transom underwater and that it will be way slower than any 2 stroke 25
> 
> I really like the motor. I wish I had an application for it.


I mean, it's true though...


----------



## MRichardson

I like it a lot. But my 1994 Merc 25 will not falter or give me an excuse to buy one. Nice to know there's a reasonable 4-stroke replacement on the market if and when I ever have to replace it.


----------



## flyclimber

I could replace three powerheads for the cost of one new F25 maybe I can justify the cost of the new fuel economy?


----------

